# SolidBuilder Question



## boehsconst2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Anyone out there using solidbuilder? I'm tryin to figure out how to draw gable walls. thanks :blink:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I used SB, I remember that in order to have the wall go up to the roof line if you are making a balloon framed wall you have to click on the wall in question, then rightt click and go to 'project to'(?) then pick roof line then fiddle around with which side to project. I found it all to be a lot of difficult horse**** to deal with so now I just use Chief Architect for everything.

Andy.


----------



## RichHolcomb (Mar 26, 2011)

*Gable Walls*

Once your roof is built you can project your gable walls to your roof.

About three clicks will do it.


----------



## DLK (Feb 10, 2010)

I haven't heard of Soildbuilder but it doesn't sound like the program I'm looking for. I would appreciate a few opinions regarding the program that would be the simplest to generate a basic set of plans. I'm not trying to become a architect but the projects that are available in my area are mostly bath and kitchen remodels. They require drawings to permit but it's not practical to get someone else involved. Basically there's not profit. 
Most of my career was spent building large custom homes which of course came with a talented creative architect. Things have changed

Thanks-Doug


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I use Solid Builder, have since 1998. Like all of these programs it has a learning curve. I can create a simple room, plan, material and cut list in a minute or two.

I know this is an old thread, but it is 2 clicks to recreate a wall to a gable wall. 

Tom


----------



## boehsconst2 (Dec 15, 2009)

tjbnwi, I have figured that out by now  I do agree with you in that it has a learning curve, but they offer great training and service. I can now draw a simple house or room type plan in very little time. I have not tried any other plan/cad software but would assume that it would be time consuming to learn them


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I assumed you either figured it out or gave up on the Solid Builder. I know a few who have given up on the design programs. 

My reply was more for Andy. 

Tim


----------



## owattabuilder (Sep 2, 2013)

Solid builder is a great program, I wish I had time to learn it.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm a soft plan user.

like it a lot, but that's all I have ever used


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

owattabuilder said:


> Solid builder is a great program, I wish I had time to learn it.


I believe they still offer classes. I took a few in 1999 and 2000. They happened to be holding classes in Philly when I was out there doing a job for a transplanted customer.

Biggest thing is sitting down and working with Solid Builder or any program. Over the years I've built the database to a point where it will count the number of nails I need for a job. If I insert a joist hanger it automatically adds the proper nails per the manufactures specs to the material list. This came about from years of adding to the database during the slow winter months.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I tried Soft Plan, Chief and Solid Builder prior to choosing SB. Don't recall why SB won out all those years ago.

Tom


----------

